
I found the hacker behind a 850k computers botnet - underthebreach
https://twitter.com/underthebreach/status/1227926756637782016
======
32gbsd
When they say computers do they mean windowsX or Macs or smartphones?

~~~
underthebreach
windows

------
jokowueu
Tldr .he did a whois lookup and then found his Facebook

